# Best Slip Bobbers



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious what everyone prefers for a style or brand for slip bobbers?

Do you do anything different to your setups when fishing different situations?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Now your talking my style of fishing...


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm a fan of the Thill and Rod-n-Bob Lucky Jack slip bobbers. Both are lighted so it can be used during the day and at night. I have used anything from a bare hook to a jig under them depending on the fish's appetite. Nothing like sitting back and watching that light dissappear into the darkness!!!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I rock the Ice busters, They have a bigger hole for the line to go threw so casting with a split shot and small jig dosent take a half hour to feed threw a normal bobber, Works for me.


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the Thill brand. Except I don't really care for the Thill Nite Brite ones. I love the concept of a lighted one, but the plastic groove that you thread your line into (under the spring) can have sharp edges on a lot of 'em! Bite....set hook....PING!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I like Thill ones. Just the simple ones that are white on the bottom and then bright blue, green, or pink on top. Those are good.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Thill pro series......brass grommet on top the line slides through with no problems. Little expensive but if you set up right you wont lose one. Main line/bobber/swivel/SPLIT SHOT/ then the hook. A lot of people like to put an egg sinker above the swivel but when you get the weight snagged you break the line at the swivel and there goes everthing, bobber included. I'd rather lose 30" of fluro, a hook and 2 split shots vs. that and a 2 dollar bobber.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

This is pretty specific to fishing Devils Lake, but here it goes.

From rod tip down: main line 14lb Fireline, or 20lb Power Pro (prefer high vis yellow after finding it difficult to properly take up slack in smoke colored or moss colored lines before getting a good hookset)
*bobber stop
*bead
*bobber (prefer Thill Gumball, white bottoms with colored tops)
*1/8 oz bullet weight
*swivel
*then a 10lb Fireline Crystal leader (18-24 inches) with either a splitshot and a plain #2 or #4 Octopus hook, or an 1/8 oz widegap jig

Makes lost bobbers a thing of the past, plus it is easy to have some pretied leaders set up how I like them ready to go for quick repair to get back out fishing in a matter of 30-60 seconds


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Thill Pro Series are great, as said above they have a brass around the top opening for smooth line passage and they are weighted...makes it real nice for using lighter jigs. The only drawback if there is one is that you have to use a bead in addition to the knot for your bobber stop because of the bigger brass opening. The huge positive is that you know your line will not get caught up in the bobber and you will be fishing the depth you set your stops at. I hate having a bobber out only to find that the line was stuck and I was fishing 6 feet off the bottom. Otherwise the ice buster type bobbers are also good options, but again, you have to watch your line and make sure it doesn't get hung-up around the end of the bobber.


----------

